# Lowes 100% Cypress mulch safe?



## Chris Ballard (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi everyone i don't know if this is the correct place to put this thread but anyway i just recently got an Argentine Black and White about 10 inch anyway I've had him on the lowe's 100% cypress mulch since the 25th (oct) and he has been enjoying it and burrowing in it and what not and seems to have no problem with it but recently i read that you should only use "pet store" brands and it could be dangerous and i had my dad check the mulch (he used to cut wood for a living) and he said its all cypress anyway have any of you guys used hardware store 100% Cypress Mulch and what is your opinion thanks everyone.


----------



## marydd (Oct 31, 2014)

I have heard of people using this before. However I believe it was organic. Sorry I do not have better info. It takes awhile to get an answer back on here sometimes. I know there are other threads related to this topic. I would do a search.


----------



## N8bub (Oct 31, 2014)

They're both Cypress mulch only difference is the pet store brand is putting the screws to you with price.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm using pure cypress from a lawn and garden place. I forget if its organic or not. I think it is. I went to Lowes and Home Depot first but all they had was the general stuff (with a mix in it), not pure.


----------

